# Drafts and Corrals



## dvlqh (Apr 27, 2009)

*Draft horse dilema*

I had a half draft in for training and board last summer. He wasnt all that hard on the pipe fences, but he did stand in the big ole water tanks. We have the large plastic kind and he would routinely put both front feet in them. We went through three. He thought it was great fun apparently. We even resorted to putting the tank on blocks to raise it up, but when the horse is almost 17 hands and the other horses are only 15.2 or so it get kind of tough. As far as fencing goes, if your horse is really hard on the pipe fence just have them run a single strand of electric rope around the pen. They all seem to respect that after they get a poke once or twice. Hope this helped some.


----------

